# Anyone seeing price increases yet?



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Was on Armslist,AR prices seem higher than last week,not so many under $1000.

Funny thing is,a new AR from a dealer is less than most people are selling a used rifle for.

Now AKs are just crazy right now,costing as much as ARs.


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

AK's are the first rifle on Obama's ban list and the global gun treaty, the prices are creeping on guns themselves but with feinsteins plan coming out, extended magazines and ammo are going through the roof again. I am ordering my 223 dies on Friday and will put enough components in storage for 4-5k rounds. and probally gonna pick up an AK and SKS so I have 3 rifles of each caliber in semi-auto format. 

additionally the wife has agreed to get rid of her LCP ( our only 380) and get an LCR in 38 special. I love that girl. (the 380 was the oddball caliber out of our bunch)


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have an AK in 5.56(caliber I am choosing to have)and a SIG556 in 5.56(obviously).
I am thinking of selling the AK and getting another rifle that uses AR mags


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I keep watching the price of my SKS D model go up. It's never going to be for sale... I have enough mags, and you can't beat the price and availability of the 7.62x39 compared to the 223.

I'm headed to a huge gun show this weekend, and think I may see about a few more mags for it anyway... and a case or two more ammo..


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Prices have been down on AR and AK's. saw an AR for $700 and its ant one of the lower priced ones.

Bob


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

ARs prices WERE down,I am seeing the prices jump here.

AKs have been outrageous considering what they are.

Paying more for a AK than an AR is a bit silly in my opinion.

I like the SKS in stock form,much nicer rifle than an AK in quality.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

oz in SC V2.0 said:


> ARs prices WERE down,I am seeing the prices jump here.
> 
> AKs have been outrageous considering what they are.
> 
> ...


that's because by the time they hit the civilian market they were pretty much all stamped & cast parts. the SKS has always been machined and so it's more appealing to guys that know what a well made firearm should be like.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Actually, towards the tail end of the SKS manufacturing, there were some stamped guns put out, and because of the rarity of them, they are bringing more money than most the other models of SKS. I'd rather not have one of those, but then again, I'm not a collector.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Never heard of a SKS with a stamped rcvr(Chinese possibly??)

Kalashnikovs went to a stamped rcvr in 1959 for faster production/lower costs...they also had a 5 pc "anti-bounce" setup installed.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, it was Norinco that made them. I'm looking for the site I've seen that has an example of one. They are fairly rare and hard to find. At one time they were considered junk, but now the collectors ware snapping them up.

Here's a couple picture of one on this forum. I still can't find the SKS site I've been on that shows all the differences between all the SKS's out there... The more research I do on mine, the more I find out it's got some things about it that make it a rarer one too... I guess I got lucky when I bought mine and me nor the seller know exactly what it was... Part of what is different about mine is, the bolt has the guides for a stripper clip, and evidently not a lot of D models had that.

http://www.sksboards.com/smf/index.php?topic=51576.msg589985#msg589985


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Leave it to the Chinese.......I have a Russian that takes AK mags.....traded a .32 for it years ago.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Mine is a Norinco. It's a early preban... I need to check mine, but it's possible mine could be factory modified to take the AK mags too... Since mine has the stripper guide, which is fairly rare on the D's it's possible it could be one that does take the AK... Many have been modified by people to take the AK, but not many were factory done, but there are supposedly a few out there.. I've never checked because I never knew that until just recently... 

I'd still not trade it for anything since the 7.62 is so easy to find at cheap prices, and also because it is so reliable and fairly accurate as far as SKS's go... I've put quite a few thousand rounds through it, and have only ever had a couple jams...


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 2, 2012)

Darn...mine is an Ak 47 Norinco. Wanted to show you guys my 93 year old mom with it but have no idea how to move pictures around. Technologically deficient.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know about the AK's etc.. but my 223 rounds have gone from $4.50 a box to $10.50.:grumble: This is utterly ridiculous!


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

I bought some for $6.99 a box of 20 rounds,but that was steel case ammo.

And that was from the only online site I found that had any.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

A case of 1000 Tul 7.62x39 was $225 at the last show I was at.. I'll be going to grab another case next weekend.. Hoping the prices haven't risen much.. .

I'm also thinking real hard about a Draco... which uses the same ammo...


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

I highly doubt you will find a Draco for anything under $1000.

Expect 7.62x39 to be around $500/1000.

On Gunbroker a 500 round case of Wolf 5.56 went for $405.

The lowest priced AR(DPMS Sportical) was over $1100 instead of the usual $600.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I was just looking at bulk prices on the web... cases running anywhere from $219 and up... 20 round boxes for $5... 

Yeah, I'm afraid of what the Darco may be bringing now.. Last month brand new in the box was $600.. They used to be $300 all day long..


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

If you look you will probably find most online places have none of the ammo in stock.

Guy was selling 500 rounds of brass cased 5.56 for $450...and he will get it.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

hhhhmmm....


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Where are you finding it,I will order a few thousand rounds to sell.
I would be interested in a report from the next show you go to,doubt there will be much available.

5.56 is made almost everywhere in the world,Russia is where the stuff I just bought is from.Then there is the stuff from Serbia.
But it cannot be found easily.


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

Saw an ad on armslist the other night for a PSA lower. He wanted $250 for it, and said they were "incredibly hard to find."

:hysterical:


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

They are NOW.

Anything AR related is going to double or triple in price.

Magpul Pmags are now $40-$50 EACH.
The regular price was under $14.

And people are getting it.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

i havet checked but suspect most ammo order wll be back ordered by not i suspect all black rifles are sold.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah.. I'm kinda surprised here.. I've only found a couple places on the web saying in stock, and it AIN'T cheap at all.. Even single boxes selling for $10 a box are showing sold out.. that's just crazy.. 

I'll know next Saturday if it;s available there, and now much.. Last show I saw probably 10 pallets worth through the whole show.. 

I saw maybe 10 Draco's for sale... I got a feeling it's going to be crazy at the show..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Wonder if you can still find 80% lowers? Bet the price has tripled on those if you can find them.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

simi-steading said:


> Yeah.. I'm kinda surprised here.. I've only found a couple places on the web saying in stock, and it AIN'T cheap at all.. Even single boxes selling for $10 a box are showing sold out.. that's just crazy..
> 
> I'll know next Saturday if it;s available there, and now much.. Last show I saw probably 10 pallets worth through the whole show..
> 
> I saw maybe 10 Draco's for sale... I got a feeling it's going to be crazy at the show..


I have a Marine friend out looking for Pmags and such.As long as they aren't $40 each I will go for it.
Thing is,they aren't worth that much but there isn't much choice right now.

Unlike a lot of panic buys,I don't think things will go back to normal.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I got a buddy looking for those, and for the 80%'s and says he's having a heck of a time... He's also been buying up PVC tube...... He's a firm believer things are about to get really ugly, ,and I'm really starting to feel that way myself. Any more, everything is being forced down our throats in this country. Eventually there's going to be a crowd that's going to get tired of it... This could be the straw.. If so, I'm running for my farm and getting out of the city...


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

My son put his Bushmaster,20mags,1cs ammo on a major online seller for $5000...he really wants a TRR.338 Lapua and figured he'd let some dumb MrHysteria pay for it


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Dang,I must be sitting on $7000 worth of rifles,mags and ammo.LOL


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Just talked to my local shop. All ARs and mags are gone. Still have cases of steel and brass ammo. PMC brass 400, tuammo steel 325. I had him hold a case for me. He understands since a blizzard hit yesterday might be a few days before I make it to town.
Bob


----------



## Lamar (Oct 13, 2011)

Before Conn, I had been thinking of saving up for a ptr91. So Tuesday morning I look at cheaper than dirt and the had Mag's for $1.99. Before I could put cc info in they jumped to $2.99.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Guy on Arfcom just sold two Colt AR rifles,sequential serial numbers,new in box for $12,000.

He bought them in July for $1150 each.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

oz in SC V2.0 said:


> I bought some for $6.99 a box of 20 rounds,but that was steel case ammo.
> 
> And that was from the only online site I found that had any.


Was this for AR or AK? How well does the stell case handle for you? I have heard a lot of people tell me it is real dirty ammo.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

wildcat6 said:


> Was this for AR or AK? How well does the stell case handle for you? I have heard a lot of people tell me it is real dirty ammo.


I don't own either,I have other 5.56 semi auto rifles.
Although one rifle is derived from the AK.
Both the go to rifles are gas piston systems.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Is this trend supply and demand or rip off hysteria. Ammo has nothing to what the gov is wanting to do except for the hC mags. Maybe, if the weapons are pulled, hopefuly the prices will get near normal. Kinda like gas?


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Logically and rationally at this point,it is hysteria....it should be concern.Now if this ridiculous hypocrite Feinstein bill actually passes,at that point...it will really go ballistic......both selling and buying out of fear of the Regime....


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

AR's and AK's have almost double here. I was going to buy one, but not for that kind of money. If the ban turns out like their talking you'll bw stuck with them or have to turn them I if you ever want to get rid of them. 

Just read in the news that Feinstein carries concealed.

Bobg


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Why would anyone turn in their guns?


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

oz in SC V2.0 said:


> Why would anyone turn in their guns?


well because if you can't sell or transfer them what else will you do with them. The way I take it when the owner dies their heir will have to turn them in.

Bobg


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

unioncreek said:


> well because if you can't sell or transfer them what else will you do with them. The way I take it when the owner dies their heir will have to turn them in.
> 
> Bobg


Use them.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Dick sporting good is not honoring the AR orders made by customers pre Connecticut shooting . They are talking about a 50 percent tax on bullets in Connecticut .


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

5.56/.223 ammo is running $1 per round.
7.62x39 is less and more available but still high.
AR15 rifles are $1500 and up,no matter what the manufacturer.
AK rifles are slightly less but not by much,Wasr10 AKs bring close to $1000 now.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

No worries,wait until the hysteria calms down and the credit card bills come due-gonna be some good deals....


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

There might be,depends how the sellers try to sell the guns.
I missed out on a Wyndham AR for $500,guy already had made the deal with the pawn shop.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Went to a gun show in Colo Springs, Saturday. Have to say I'd never been to one in that city before, but it was sad to me, and didn't seem like it should be that way. Elbow room only, don't know how things were selling due to the BG check being so long? Any AR15 was $2400 and up, only saw 2 mini14s, plain one at 1500, one with a few tricks at 2000. Ammo was in very high demand. Handguns, most rifles, and shotguns, hadn't seen price increases. Although I ordered a Ruger LCR a month ago, locally, and it's still not here?

I had went looking for reloadiing components, and there was very little there?


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been using the hysteria to my advantage-4 Moisins,Ruger Blackhawk .45Conv,Savage .223 bolt,and a nice 60s Parker Hale Mauser in .270-all for 14-33rdGlock mags and 4-17rdGlock mags......I paid 9.95 each last year...I also ask the trader if they know this is all mindless hysteria-THEY DON"T CARE....fine with me...still have more Glocks mags and going on Armslist every day looking for more.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Jusy got a call from guy I've been negotiating with(5:30am)...headed up to Dothan to trade the Parker Hale for a Thompson Contender w/4570 and 30/30 barrel-even swap...


----------



## reluctantpatriot (Mar 9, 2003)

Perhaps setting up a firearms trust or transferring ownership to a corporation for legal ownership purposes might be a solution. Use by trustees and executive board would seem to be unresticted.


----------

